# VGOD



## method1 (22/4/16)

Anyone have stock? Still possible to get in light of Asmodus discontinuing them?


----------



## Nimatek (1/5/16)

I'm hoping for some luck as well, hopefully somewhere there is someone with a shipment still coming or not yet all sold out.


----------



## Attie (2/5/16)

Grimm talks about whats happening with the Minikin (What i've been vaping is at 16:42 ), they will still be made, but not under the Asmodus name.
Basically a chinese company made the minikin for Asmodus, the chinese company realized that Asmodus only has trademark and copyrights in the USA and decided that they will make the minikin but under another name.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Gizmo (2/5/16)

Attie said:


> Grimm talks about whats happening with the Minikin (What i've been vaping is at 16:42 ), they will still be made, but not under the Asmodus name.
> Basically a chinese company made the minikin for Asmodus, the chinese company realized that Asmodus only has trademark and copyrights in the USA and decided that they will make the minikin but under another name.




Well thats semi good news.


----------

